# SUP paddler crashes on Skook...



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

*Anybody paddled a ULI on South Canyon Wave?*

Anybody paddled a ULI Stand Up Paddle Board on South Canyon Wave? or down the Shoshoe section?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

That photo is worth a million words. Or maybe it's just two..."oh shit..." 
Very nice shots.


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

I know what you mean...garanteed swim session...it was worth it.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*yes*

There's definitely a few folks running Grizzly with Shoshone thrown in for fun on their SUP's. I went with Matts about 2 weeks ago for 2 laps on Shoshone. A lot of swimming but he did clean maneater on the 2nd lap


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

I can remember watching Jeff Snyder striding Gore Canyon at around 1200 about 6-7 years back. Crazy shit


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

That is awesome. I would love to see that. I have see him run the Upper Yough and Ohio Pile Falls and it blew my mind.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice photos. Good spot for it. 
Charlie McCarther has his own board now called the C-Mac. It has foot straps and Charlie can now roll on one. The only person I know that can do it so far. He is killing it on his SUP board these days. 
We have been doing Shoshone to Glenwood on our Uli boards lately. Lots of fun and a heck of a workout. Kayakers pick it up quickly it seems as they know how to brace off the paddle blade. Its loads of fun for river running. I'm sure it is a sport that will take off on the rivers now as the new inflatable designs make them more durable to taking rock hits.

hobie


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

I need to see a picture of his board. Do you have one. What do you mean roll. How?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

He kind of lays out on the water and does this back deck roll deal and gets to a squat then stands up. As for the board:

ULI inflatable stand-up paddleboard


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

If you have video of this or no someone who does...I gotta see this. I use a ULI. Did he put foot straps like a kite board on it.


----------



## Jan Shuman (Sep 10, 2008)

*Adam Barron Memorial Fund*

Hello!

My name is Jan Shuman and my family and I are very close friends with Adam Barron's grandparents, Esther and George Feinberg here in Chicago.

We are all devastated by this tremendous loss and still cannot believe it.

We would like to make a donation in memory of Adam.

Would you please let me know which organization donations are requested for and its contact information, or let me know whom to contact?

Many thanks, and best wishes,
Jan


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss....Did you want to post this in the main forum and not under this thread?


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

Hobie,
You mentioned he had foot straps...do you know what kind or what position they are in? How were they attached. Is he a member of Mountainbuzz?


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

skywalker: You should get a fishing pole, hook a cod, and surf the soup with it on line! That would be epic! haha, Sick update, wish I could of made it up there this summer!

BG


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I will try to get photos next time I paddle with him. They are like kiteboard/windsurfer type straps. They are on his own signature board, not mounted to an ULI..


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

Hobie...that would be awesome.

Guska. Good to hear from you. I did catch some cod...the fishing, SUP surfing, and kayak surfing was awesome. I missed having you and everyone else up there.


----------



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

Check out this video of the SUP roll:


----------

